# LAMP: Error403 bei Zugriff



## Tommy (24. August 2003)

Ho Jungs und Mädels,

seit kurzem arbeite ich etwas mit Linux und bin auf ein nun an einer Stelle angekommen, wo ich einfach nicht weiterweiß.

Das System handelt sich um Debian und ich habe nach der Anleitung http://www.debianhowto.de angefangen einen Webserver daraus zu bauen.

Doch leider ergibt sich hier ein Problem mit dem Apache Webserver: Wann immer ich auf den Server mit dem Browser zu greifen will, erscheint Error403.

Im Error.log steht, dass er die .htaccess Datei nicht lesen konnte.

Jemand ne Idee wie ich ihm das abgewöhnen kann? Auf Wunsch liefere ich die entsprechenden Configdateien.

Gruß


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. August 2003)

Bitte Apache-Dokumentation lesen - dann kriegst du den Fehler auch selbst gelöst.

HowTos sind schön und gut, nur nützen die einem bei auftretenden Fehler herzlich wenig. Wenn du die Doku durch hast, hast du ein wesentlich besseres Verständnis des Programmes und kannst auch Fehler eingrenzen.



> Auf Wunsch liefere ich die entsprechenden Configdateien.


Wir sind keine kostenpflichtige Helpline!


----------

